# Gangler's Maria Lake Mini-Lodge. WOW - What An Incredible Trip!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

So often with these trips the reality doesn't live up to the grossly overblown expectations. I've never had a bad trip, but often have to work hard for my success.

Maria Lake located in the furthest corner of Manitoba is one of the few that far exceeded expectations.

Here's a recap of the highlights:

-We lost almost a full day and a half at the start of our trip because we couldn't fly in due to bad weather.

-We battled mostly inclement weather during our shortened stay

Still...

-We boated 42 Master Angler pike (that's a fish in excess of 41") and I believe set a camp record in the process. That was with a small group of four anglers and a short week.

-Hundreds of hard fighting 5-10 pound lake trout were caught. There were no giants, but it was stupid easy fishing and the numbers were endless.

-The camp was awesome. I hate being on a schedule and don't like being guided. At Maria you have the luxuries of a lodge including being fed 3 awesome meals a day, but have the complete freedom of an outpost camp stay.

I put together an epic report on this trip which you can see here with an absolutely gross number of photos and video clips. If you're at all interested check it out!

http://www.canadafishingguide.net/chasing-pike-in-the-wilds-of-northern-manitoba/

Bottom line if anyone is seeking a true trip of a lifetime, this place should be on your radar!

Cheers, Mike


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, looks like a lot of fun and quite an adventure. Sometimes the weather can be a hassle but if it was always easy everybody would be there. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Wow, looks like a lot of fun and quite an adventure. Sometimes the weather can be a hassle but if it was always easy everybody would be there. Thanks for the report.


Glad you enjoyed! It really was quite a trip!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Definitely looked like a fantastic trip!


----------

